# Contents insurance with cashback



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

I don't need buildings, just contents as I rent but which companies are giving the best cashback ATM? I prefer topcashback, quidco or greasypalm?


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

Go through quid co and go to the AA for contents only, i got a great price plus £30 cash back, think they have dropped it now to £20. 

TBH MoreThan gave a really good quote even though it included buildings. It was an all in one quote plus its £50 cashback


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Surely the quality/level of cover is more important than the amount of cashback you can get or am i missing something?


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Shiny said:


> Surely the quality/level of cover is more important than the amount of cashback you can get or am i missing something?


Forgot about this, better get it sorted! You are right I suppose but I've always thought insurance is insurance as long as you choose what is suitable for your needs. I thought it's the service you get from the company if you ever need to claim that is just as important as well.

I only need basic contents cover but would like to have my camera insured for when I take it out and doing our mobiles would probably be a good idea. I've done some online quotes and when I choose to insure personal property away from the home it doubles. Would I be better off taking out a separate policy for the camera and phone?

Also the policy was in my partners name last year, we live together but not married. Can I do it in my name this year but using the no claims bonus we have...does this belong to the property or the person who's name it is in?

I see you do home insurance so will get a quote but do you have an online system so I can get a rough idea first?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi Pezza

Unfortunately we don't have an online quote system in place yet for Contents insurance.

They best way to insure is in joint names with your partner, that way you can benefit from her 1 years NCB and also cover the contents belonging to both of you. I'd put her down as the "first" name so the NCB can tie up.

I don't know how much separate camera/phone insurance costs, but i should imaging it is quite expensive, although separate mobile phone insurance does often cover the cost of calls as well as the phone, whereas under personal possession cover on a contents policy, only the actual phone is normally covered.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks for the reply...I never thought of having it in joint names, especially if I get accidental and away from the home cover as well. I had a quick look at insurance for phones/cameras today and yeah it does seem more expensive that way so will just add it to the home insurance.

Is there any chance of emailing or PMing you my details for a rough quote as I can't phone until Thursday due to work?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

We can't really do rough quotes mate, the way computers are these day they won't give any figures unless all the questions are answered.

Besides which, as the industry is now so heavily regulated, we have make sure we are quoting fr your "demands and needs".


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Yeah that's fair enough, can you do a proper quote via email then?


----------



## BoroDave74 (May 16, 2009)

There is a multi-site cashback checker on MoneySavingExpert. Find out where you want your policy - thereby ensuring you get the cover you need and then check the cashback checker and it will tell you where you get the maximum cashback.

Or do it the other way around and go to all the cashback sites, check who is giving the most and then get a quote at those insurers and check the small print.


----------

